# HIGH PING



## scharz (Jan 31, 2016)

Good day everyone i just want to know how to solve my high ping... It is in my cable i used, or my switch hub, or what are the cause? please help... and i really appreciate who can help me this kind of problem.. again thank you! God Bless you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I would recommend that you contact your ISP to have them look at the issue.


----------



## scharz (Jan 31, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> I would recommend that you contact your ISP to have them look at the issue.


:thumb:


----------



## GeekKindom (May 8, 2016)

You could also purchase a https://netduma.com/ which i use you can select regions of which the regions you want ur game to find a server in that region i highly recommend it


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

GeekKindom said:


> You could also purchase a https://netduma.com/ which i use you can select regions of which the regions you want ur game to find a server in that region i highly recommend it


Does Activision have stake in that router company by any chance? I ask because they're hell bent on using matchmaking and not a server browser in their games !


----------

